# How to keep my vest fresh and clean.



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Anyone have any tips on the best way to keep your vest fresh and clean, I wear mine about 13 hrs a day 5 days a week and usually leave work drenched and its starting to get a little funky.


----------



## KEVDEMT (Feb 20, 2008)

an extra carrier would do wonders for you.

every day or every other day or however often you decide, when you get home from work, disassemble your vest. sponge down the panels and let them air dry. throw the soiled carrier in the wash and reassemble with the other carrier, which is fresh from the wash. give the whole vest a quick spritz with vestguard body armor deodorizer(or similar) and hang.

conversely, you just spray it with febreeze and hang it up every day, but thats not going to get you very far in front of the funk and you'll lose that lead quick.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

Take the ballistic panels out and wash the carrier; gentle cycle, warm/cold setting. It will shrink a little bit but will stretch back when you put the panels back in. You'll be amazed at how much fresher you feel afterwards.

I do that maybe once a month in the summer, and deploy Febreze in-between.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks I will try some of these suggestions..

Delta, after I " deploy " the Febreze should I move , create distance and " deploy " again or should I go to deadly force.


----------



## KEVDEMT (Feb 20, 2008)

your use of tactical deployment and movement tactics should be dependant on the tactical picture.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

7costanza said:


> I wear mine about 13 hrs a day 5 days a week


Either stop working Details or talk to your Union Rep about bargaining a less sh*tty schedule that doesn't include 65 hours a week.


----------



## dgold127 (Feb 3, 2008)

7costanza said:


> Thanks I will try some of these suggestions..
> 
> Delta, after I " deploy " the Febreze should I move , create distance and " deploy " again or should I go to deadly force.


Creating distance will give you the tactical advantage, but remember, for liability purposes, you must verbalize at the same time. "Lose the funk, or I will spray you!"


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Even if you used tactical movements and proper voice commands your vest would still win. 

What you are forgetting is that our vest isn't the regular duty type of armor and wasn't meant to be worn the way we wear it. Its heavier and more cumbersome then concealed armor.

The vest wasn't meant to be worn for the time we wear it for. Avoid the hot humid areas like containment and the turbine. Getting your own carrier is an option, however, knowing management's response on this I wouldn't recommend it. 
 :sb:

As far as the work hours, I believe overtime is going away, so suck it up for two more weeks. 

Take it home on days off and follow the above directions. On days on, I use an anti microbial Febreeze, or another product made specifically for ballistic panels.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I called Safariland last summer and asked them about using Febreeze on the vest. They told me that it would deteriorate the panels.

Whether it's actually true or not, I don't know...so FYI I guess.


----------



## KEVDEMT (Feb 20, 2008)

well thats pretty easy, dont spray the panels.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

Forgot to mention....use a low temp setting on the dryer (or hang it to dry) or else it will shrink enough to make it a real pain in the ass to get the panels back in.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

frank said:


> I called Safariland last summer and asked them about using Febreeze on the vest. They told me that it would deteriorate the panels.
> 
> Whether it's actually true or not, I don't know...so FYI I guess.


That's so you'll buy that $45 knock-off version of "Vest-Guard" from Galls...


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

I swear by Vest-Gard from Galls. It's odorless, and will leave you vest the same. Every time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

Put Gold Bond on until you're whiter than an irishman @ the beach.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

MSP75 said:


> Put Gold Bond on until you're whiter than an irishman @ the beach.


I don't need Gold Bond to achieve that look.inch:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I thought about it Ken...just couldnt bring myself to actually post it brother.


----------

